# First heat, silent heat?



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I think Versailles has been in heat for about a week now. I noticed last week her behavior was a bit weird, and when I examined her it did look a tad swollen, but no blood. I figured maybe it was a fluke and I was wrong, as not a lot of dogs were showing any interest and again, no blood. 

I went training at a new club on Sunday and after she trained someone asked who had a bitch in heat, as I guess their malinois was responding to it. I told them that I thought she may have been, but hadn't seen anything so figured I was wrong.

Yesterday, my friends neutered bull mastiff who she has met MANY, many times, was acting VERY determined to get at her, drooling, chattering teeth, air humping, so I took her home and at this point I figure it is safe to say she is in heat.

Is it common to have a very light heat, or a silent heat, in their first cycle? I have never owned an in tact bitch, so this is all very new to me. Any advice or stories are welcome!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota had a silent or a very light first heat too. I kept waiting & watching, she showed a light of little signs but I was never really able to confirm the 1st one. Her second was also very light, she was spayed shortly after that. I'll concider myself lucky.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep silent heats do occur. We still aren't sure if Wiva had her first heat. If she did, it was silent. But even silent heats have signs that we probably just missed. There should be swelling of the vulva. Discharge doesn't have to be bloody. It can be clear. The female could stop eating, behavior can change and she will sometimes try to "hide" the area. As the cycle moves along, she might "flag" by holding her tail high. She might also pee more.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

She has been pretty snuggly and a lot "nicer" than usual, but otherwise appears normal (though being cuddly is a pretty big deal for her!). She is still eating well and my male lab and her are still wrestling like mad fools, but I do imagine that this is a heat cycle. I certainly don't mind the lack of bleeding!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Females do get more affectionate and clingy when the cycle starts. Hope your male is fixed


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Ha, yes, he is. I will not have little lab/shepherds running around here, thanks!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

lol I know you wouldn't let that happen even if he was intact. I meant more that it is such a HUGE pain in the rear when you have an intact male and female in the same house. Separating them for the duration of the heat is not fun :crazy:


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Whoops, I spoke too soon! It came today. Yuck! She is not very fond of her diaper, but I think she'll survive... LOL.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Not sure how to know if Stella is in heat*

Stella is 6 months old and I am not really sure how to know for sure when she is in heat. I have a neutered 9 year old newfie mix and don't know how he will react or if he will at all. Yesterday at the dog park there was a little dog that kept trying to hump Stella but I know this doesn't necessarily have anything to do with being in heat. Also, what do I do for exercise when she does go into heat? I can't imagine being homebound for 3 weeks without losing my mind.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra will be 9 months on the 15th of January is now currently in heat too... we are only about 2-3 days in with no interest from Stark at this point. They are being kept separated obviously and I laugh and say we are in "lock down!" mode - which by the way our set up .. is true! 

Zefra IS bleeding though, although very light and she is keeping herself VERY clean which I am happy about.

Give it another 5-6 days and we may have a different story. So far a little interest from those we train with but nothing distracting.. we will train until she is a distraction to the other dogs (which very well may be our next meet).

I should mention that this too is her first heat... although I thought she may of had one about a month ago or so.. but was wrong.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Also one thing to mention - Zeffie who is VERY into her food.. lol... has taken almost an hour-two hours to eat her meals. She is also not really into treats as much unless they are her favorite ones.

Haven't noticed any clingy behaviour though, not more than usual anyways.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My girl just started her first heat, at 1yr+6weeks of age. I've been waiting for what seems like ages.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

We are nearing the end of our heat cycle and it went well. She reacted very nicely to the diapers and we kept our activity pretty much normal. The speutered dogs she was around for the most part ignored the fact she was in heat so she has been able to still socialize and go out. No strange dogs have showed up in our yard or anything weird. Distraction level was a bit higher and I took away all off-leash privileges, but overall it was easier than expected!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Indra went very late into her first heat. It was silent. She recently was in the second heat which was silent too :crazy:.


----------

